# Plant my viv!



## Marko1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Trying to think of plants for my Vivarium...150g - 72" L x 24" w x 20" T ...will have Leuc's in it so far as i can pick for a frog...Mist king system with min 5 Nozzles ....Heated underwater to keep tank temp... gonna have a couple lower pooling spots and a good size drift wood pc in it....maybe some smaller branch like ones...I have Epiweb for it too and Willl probably foam and cover part of the back of it...What would people put in plant wise into something like this...


----------



## Marko1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Well no one was helpful thats for sure or imaginative ....Been working on this thing for a bit here is my list of plants coming....Will be planting Mid to late next week...all pretty much cuttings but gotta start somewhere! 
Begonia - glabra, Ficus sp. Panama, Ficus pumilia quercifolia,Ficus pumila,Marcgravia sp Peru – burgundy/bronze,Pearcea hypocryptifola,Peperomia serpens,Carpet moss,Peperomia serpens spade-Gesneriad sp , Selaginella – sp. tarapoto, Marcgravia sp.”white fringe” , Philodendron dwarf from Borja RidgePhilodendron - "Burle Marx Fantasy


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Heck I'll play, besides that this a a very large viv do you have any pics to post?
You said you had already some leucs in there but before planting, in most cases hobbyist do most if not all the planting and scaping with wood of the enclosure first.
Besides that your tank is 20" tall with a false bottom or drainage layer with at least a good 4" of good substrate on top you will only about 14" if not 13" left for the frogs and most your plants left to play.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry, missed this when you posted it 

Diesel has a point. That is a fairly short tank relative to its other dimensions. You probably don't have much control over this, but you may want to have the stand up a little higher than usual since you will be forever having to stoop over to look into it if it's a standard-height stand. On the plus side, it will be a bit easier to light because it is short 

You might also want to slope your substrate a bit toward the front (low in the front, higher in the back). And maybe add some hills, etc. This will add interest to a tank that is very deep (front to back) as well as long and could help with the stooping issue mentioned above.

Other than that, I don't see any bromeliads on your list. Is that by design? My frogs all love them and they are very eye-catching. They could be attached to your driftwood to add interest, too. You are wise to focus on ground cover and low-growing plants because you do have an absolute ton of real estate to cover! What do you plan on doing in terms of a background? That could impact how climbers like your Marcgravia are going to do. With all that space, you could probably get away with something that fills a lot of space that doesn't get too tall. Begonia rex comes to mind. I am always having to give mine away when they get too big because my tanks don't have the surface area that yours will. 

Finally, Leucs are a great pick for that tank and you will love them, BUT that size would be excellent for some other types of group frogs, too. Again the real estate may make scaping it a bit more difficult but it is an asset for ground-dwelling frogs. A big group of terribilis or any Phyllobates would do great in there and would stay on the bottom mostly so you could see them a bit better than frogs (like leucs) that like to climb. Again, this is for ergonomics since you would have to stoop really low to look up to the top the back of that tank. Similarly, you could go completely off the beaten trail and look into Ameerega. They would love having that kind of real estate. Maybe some Chrome Bassleri? Again, you can never go wrong with Leucs so go that route if you want to, for sure. But, if you get another, smaller tank, the Leucs would be just fine in there and will ALWAYS be available down the line. Ameerega, because of their size and athleticism, would not do as well in a smaller tank. Your tank is just right for them. Just some food for thought 

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Marko1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input! I agree i'm fighting a Short fall haha. The Heights one thing i wish i had at least gone 2ft with even when it was an Aquarium for fish(actually why i am not using it as i Have Altum Angelfish that are Quite Tall So anything under 24" tall and they look like they are scraping bottom in a group all the time) I Used it with my Tanganyika Fish but have since moved them into species only tanks that are smaller again. 

I will see if i can post a photo up here of the tank tho This sunday....Have made the platforms/Foamed back wall and am Using some Epiweb in the center / on the 1 side wall partially.. 

Have a Mist king system with 5 Spray nozzles to drill my glass tops and setup still and GS to carve and cover....

I dont have any frogs yet...Will let the tank run for at least a month before i do but pushing to get it running in the next 2ish weeks here....

Broms i'd Love some but I dont know where in Canada to get them! Or i'd order a hand full for sure i love them in tanks and think they are almost a natural given for a Frog tank! So if anyone knows where / Who would be great Im on the West Coast (B.C) but will pay shipping from further...


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Check out the Canadian sponsor on here, https://integratedexotics.com/collections/bromeliads

I get my broms from Bromeliad.com/, did order about 30 of them from pups to mature plants, I was just in AWWWE when they showed up.


----------



## Marko1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sweet thanks! I Will look at them asap! Got some Corkbark in today and Early next week plants arrive! Would love to get Some broms in this mixup for sure! Being so Low i am working with a Few different Mosses im hoping to have really take over Some of the scape...So will see how it all tee's up!


----------



## cba191 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mine will be 4x2x2. Here is what I have so far. 
Still want a couple bromeliads though.


----------



## Marko1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok it is sunday! and i did get things done! ....Minus 1 casualty at my first time drilling glass....last hole of 5 and i fall asleep at the wheel LOL. Will have it done by tomorrow night now i suppose! Not much to look at (other than that hot Leopard print) but Thinking on what to do with the Cork bark...Cut it in 1/2 put it on something...The center will get a pc of Epi web down it as i want to make a moss wall i an thinking....


----------



## Marko1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Little update....Just need to let things grow / see if cuttings take root!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Marko1 said:


> Little update....Just need to let things grow / see if cuttings take root


That'll look great once it's grown in. Licorice fern grows great in vivs and most species don't grow very large fronds. I have two different kinds myself but I'm not exactly sure which species. One grows fronds about 6 inches on the larger side and the other grows up to 9 inch long fronds. They're epiphytic though so you can mount them on your background, a moss covered log, etc as long as theiy stay moist and they grow out instead of up so they'd be great for a shorter tank. I'll post a couple pics, the first is the smaller of the two at about max size and the second is the larger species but it's a mix of young ferns so it's still small


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Never ordered from here but it looks like they have a huge collection of ferns. Might be worth checking out. Polypodium vulgare is the one I posted that is the smaller of the two I have and it looks like they sell it
Fraser's Thimble Farms - Ferns, Garden Ferns, Tree Fern


----------

